# How To: Computer HDMI Sound to Receiver (ATI HDMI)



## SpykeZ

*For my "How To" I'll be using my Yamaha RX 467 and my 5850*

What you Need:

_-A Receiver. The more modern the better as you have more options to connect your audio equipment._

*As you can see, my Yamaha has 4 inputs for HDMI and 1 out. You'll choose on your receiver what source you want to be outputting.*










*Here's what your connector will look like...for those who never saw HDMI before.*

*HDMI:*









_-A motherboard/sound card/video card that can output HDMI._

*This motherboard can output HDMI as well as Optical but isn't packing an SPDIF connection....
*









*Sound cards like this Asus Xonar have started including HDMI connections*










*And what I'll be using for this how to..is this HDMI output on my HD Radeon 5xxx*










-DRIVERS!

I'm not going to link to all the drivers but the ATI ones. If you can't find the ones you need let us know what you're sporting and we'll get you on your way.

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/hdmi_xp.aspx (these work on windows 7 x64. If you installed the full driver package and didn't change any of the installed options it should have installed already.


----------



## SpykeZ

Now we'll need to connect your PC to the receiver.

Plug in the cable to your HDMI out on your motherboard/video card/sound card. Make sure sure it's all the way in. I had to remove some plastic on mine due to the PCI slots on my case getting in the way.

With the other end plug the cable into an open HDMI slot.



















After both are plugged in you won't automatically get audio so dont' sweat just yet. When you use HDMI it treats your receiver as a video display device. I assume this is because of it also carrying a video signal.

Warning: There is a hardware limitation to using HDMI and multiple monitors. If you have 2 DVI monitors connected you'll end up losing one due to HDMI being on the same path as them. To get the 2nd monitor back you'll need to use the display port, if you're monitor doesn't use one you'll need an active displayport to dvi adapter.

Step 1: You need to setup your computer to treat your receiver as a video display to get your audio.
-Right click on your desktop and click on screen resolution









Step 2: When the screen opens up you should be presented with this. Your main monitor and then a mysterious 2nd monitor that's disabled which is your receiver. Click on it and verify the model number.










Step 3: There's 2 ways to acivate your monitor. You can either extend your display to it or duplicate the screen. I did duplicate for a while but I had issues with games sending the video signal to the receiver and not my monitor. So I did extend and put it in the bottom corner of my other monitor so I don't lose my mouse










Step 4...the last step..WOOT!!: Down in the bottom right you'll have a sound icon. Right Click that and click on playback devices..










Step 5: If you go to this step without doing the monitor steps as I showed above, your HDMI option will say "HDMI not plugged in" like this










If you followed the steps above you should be able to click on it and set as default.










Step 6: The last thing you need to do...configure those speakers!!!

Right click on your HDMI device after you set it as default and click on configure speakers










And choose whatever your setup is


















FINISH LINE!!!

You did it! You should now be ready to listen to your music and so forth. In some programs if you did this after installing the software, you'll have to go into options and choose the ati hdmi as the new output. If you can't find the option please post here and we'll get you sorted


----------



## SpykeZ

*I do not have an HDMI monitor but I assume that if you wanted to hook up a monitor to HDMI all you have to do is run it out of the HDMI out on the receiver to the monitor.*


----------



## SpykeZ

I just looked at some nvidia cards (I don't follow nvidia at all..0%) and see they have HDMI ports on their cards as well so this tutorial should work 100% for nvidia as well.

Can anyone here with an nvidia card and a receiver check this for me?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13671344*
> *I do not have an HDMI monitor but I assume that if you wanted to hook up a monitor to HDMI all you have to do is run it out of the HDMI out on the receiver to the monitor.*


It will work like that but you wont get a 120hz refresh rate, I think the max is 60hz. If you can I certainly never figured out how to get it without switching back to DVI. I think you have to have the HDMI 1.4 capable of carrying 3D to display 120hz though don't quote me on that.

But yes it should work fine like you described. When I did it I just plugged it all in and it worked without having to set anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ;13803803*
> I just looked at some nvidia cards (I don't follow nvidia at all..0%) and see they have HDMI ports on their cards as well so this tutorial should work 100% for nvidia as well.
> 
> Can anyone here with an nvidia card and a receiver check this for me?


Nvidia cards should work aswell. Everything done in this guide is through Windows not driver software.


----------



## SpykeZ

sweet thanks for the info


----------



## Ninjor

I get "unable to save display settings" when I click apply when trying to duplicate or extend to the receiver. My setup is very similar, I have a Yamaha RX-371 and MSI HD 6950. I am using DVI with the monitor and HDMI with the receiver. Is there anyway to fix this? Perhaps connecting the monitor via mini display port? I don't have that cable so I would have to purchase one just to test it. Thanks!

*Edit* Ok nevermind, I figured it out. The DVI has to be connected to the top port for it to work, in case someone else has the same issue. Wasted a good 6 hours getting this to work (didn't find this thread till at least 3 in) Ati should really make simpler to split up audio and video instead of having to use a ghetto work around.


----------



## SpykeZ

o.o

That's a bit odd. Shouldn't matter what DVI port you use I would think, I used my bottom before on my 5850


----------



## Ninjor

Yeah, I'm not sure why it mattered, but I saw someone else say something about it on another forum with a related issue, so I think it might have something to do this particular model of card.


----------



## SpykeZ

Ah well at least you got it figured out. Took me a good 8 hours to figure out how to get it to even read the receiver on my computer lol. Some of the things just aren't obvious like your receiver showing up as a display device haha. Thus the reason I made this. I hope you at least got some use out of it.


----------



## Ninjor

Yeah I was wasting a ton of time installing different drivers trying to get it to show up as "plugged in" under sound and didn't even think about looking under monitors, so this thread was very helpful... just wish I had found it sooner =)


----------



## secretsexyninja

I just hooked up my 3DTV via the receiver after connecting the receiver to my gtx 580. I am getting sound (and in properties I also see the 5.1 setup I have and "testing" plays sound throughout all the speakers), however.. when I actually start to use it, the sub and center are not responding.. just the L and R.

Does anyone know why this would be? I am using the Denon 1911.


----------



## SpykeZ

Ok so are you using your 3dTV as a monitor and are you using a program or something to watch a movie?

Fill me with more information good sir


----------



## GTR Mclaren

so the big question is...how good is the sound quality ?? it use the GPU to create the audio ?? or the mobo as always ??

if is the GPU...it will get more load ?? and the performance of the games will be lower ??


----------



## Havokr505

Oldschool Marantz Receiver FTW!. HDMI Newbs ( Im jealous of all this HDMI fiasco







)


----------



## secretsexyninja

Yes, exactly. I was able to get the sub working fine. I had to adjust some settings and the cross over range. The tone and over all quality with a decent home theater system BLOWS everything I've ever heard out of the water. This is sooo much better than a nice sound card and PC speaker system.

I am assuming the center WILL work when i play something 5.1/7.1/surround certified but on my music the center doesn't work.

Also, as I am using my gtx 580 to send audio, I'm assuming the actually processing is done by my receiver, correct? I mean, it sounds freaking AMAZING. I just want to make sure the receiver IS the device processing raw sound. All the PC should be doing is relaying that I'm in 5.1 or 7.1 and send the signal, correct? I guess i need to go into VLC player and my other media apps and make sure they are set properly for movies


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14848855*
> so the big question is...how good is the sound quality ?? it use the GPU to create the audio ?? or the mobo as always ??
> 
> if is the GPU...it will get more load ?? and the performance of the games will be lower ??


doing this way you'll get the best possible sound quality but like all sound equipment, they are heavily dependant on each other. Buy crappy speakers none of it will sound good and vice versa.

The gpu just sends the sound uncompressed to the receiver in which it's decoded there, so the receiver does all the sound work which is was designed to do the best way possible.. You'll get MUCH MUCH higher quality sound with a good receiver and good speakers. It's costly though. You'll be spending close to 500 and that's only getting small speaker satellites which are decent but it's better to piece the speakers together yourself.

You won't notice a difference in performance if there is any.


----------



## secretsexyninja

Alright! I have my 5.1 system totally set up (got the final speakers today). I have my HDMI cable running to the receiver from my GTx580. To keep my 3D Vision working properly, I had to run a DVI adapter from my gtx580 to an HDMI cable and plug it into my 55" Sammy.

I EQ'd the system and ran the sound diagonstic / Audyssey (thank you Denon). Stereo sounds KILLER with my music.

Now, when I open playback devices > Denon ("monitor) and click configure, I am getting NO sound out of my side speakers. My front Left, Right, Center and sub are all working. Whenever the test reaches sides, it just plays the audio out of the front speakers again. Is this a limitation of the gtx580 driver? Anyone else have a problem getting surround to work properly?

*edit:* figured it out... my receiver settings actually determine where the sounds are played. So, I'm starting to think the PC isn't really processing any sound but just sending it to my receiver (which is what i wanted anyway). Is my thinking correct?


----------



## SpykeZ

Yes your thinking is correct. I don't know anything about Denon so I'm at a loss to helping you there. I use Yamaha.


----------



## secretsexyninja

Yeah, I'm on the AVS forums a lot and have plenty help there. Using this news setup has been amazing! I spent about $1100 on the sound system. When I get another few hundred and find a good deal I'll add to it for 7.1 Definitely worth the investment (in my mind) since I spend a LOT of my days in front of my computer with my work and music. The extra and the receiver just make it an awesome HTPC! I'd say this setup w the 55in 3D should hold me over for a few years... at least until the next big jump in technology (display wise).


----------



## SpykeZ

Nice. What speakers did you go with? I'm partial to Polk Audio and Klipch (however the hell you spell it)


----------



## GTR Mclaren

question, its a AMD better than a Nvidia in the sound department ?? or vice versa ??

or they are just equal ?? they just sent the signal and it doesn't matter the "brand" ??

why people prefer to get 200$ sound cards and not use this method ?? because all you need is a good receiver and good speakers right ???


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;14906191*
> question, its a AMD better than a Nvidia in the sound department ?? or vice versa ??
> 
> or they are just equal ?? they just sent the signal and it doesn't matter the "brand" ??
> 
> why people prefer to get 200$ sound cards and not use this method ?? because all you need is a good receiver and good speakers right ???


Both are equal, using hdmi 1.4, the signal is sent uncompressed.

People don't go this route because it's a lot pricier. with sound card and speakers it's roughly....uh...300-400

This method, assuming it's for gaming. My 5850 was almost 300 when I got it, + 300 for my reciever. So that's 600 dollars right there. Now the sound quality of a method like this is superior to anything a little sound card will be able to do, so in order for this to shine you have to spend money on quality speakers. Now you can buy home theater in a box like speakers which are usually small satellites which CAN get the job done for around 300-400 but the range of sounds is nothing like piecing together your own speakers which usually start at around 60 dollars a speaker (book shelf speakers) then adding in the sub which is usually starting around 200.

Of ocurse if it's not gaming and you get a simple <100 video card with hdmi on it or soudn card with HDMI it'll shave a few bucks but you're looking at almost a min of 500 dollars just for an audio setup.


----------



## SpykeZ

http://www.americantv.com/productpage/Polk-R150-2-Way_Bookshelf_Speaker,049041142?itemCd=049041142&linkBack=L3Byb2R1Y3RsaXN0Lz9zZWFyY2g9cjE1MCZzdWJtaXQueD0wJnN1Ym1pdC55PTAmY2F0Q2Q9

I just got these to replace my small infinity speaker satellites and they're ABOVE AMAZING. They're on sale if you have a local place near you for 47 a pop.


----------



## griffulas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *secretsexyninja*
> 
> Yeah, I'm on the AVS forums a lot and have plenty help there. Using this news setup has been amazing! I spent about $1100 on the sound system. When I get another few hundred and find a good deal I'll add to it for 7.1 Definitely worth the investment (in my mind) since I spend a LOT of my days in front of my computer with my work and music. The extra and the receiver just make it an awesome HTPC! I'd say this setup w the 55in 3D should hold me over for a few years... at least until the next big jump in technology (display wise).


I ran into an interesting issue with my setup. With the hdmi out on my gtx 570 if i had it setup in windows to output to 5.1 it would register as stero input on my h/k avr 254 but if I switched it to stero output in windows the reciver would register it as full 5.1 in and play it as such idk if this helps

Other than that the setup is exactly the same for nvidia do your guide is great


----------



## sickx

Thanks for the info. The only issue I have is now I cant use my microphone. Are there any solutions to use HDMI audio from the video card and use a mic?


----------



## renji1337

I'd like to report a issue.

When i do DVI from GPU TO monitor, and HDMI to my rx467 receiver and set me screen like yours was

I get reduced crossfire useage on every game, by ALOT.


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I'd like to report a issue.
> When i do DVI from GPU TO monitor, and HDMI to my rx467 receiver and set me screen like yours was
> I get reduced crossfire useage on every game, by ALOT.


Yea, I sort of noticed this too. Whereas I used to almost never dip below 60fps on BF3 or Skyrim, I get below that a lot now after following this method. Is the non-existant display using up my gpu? Why the hell can't I just output audio from one cable, and video from another? Really annoying.

The only solution I can think of would be to use optical via the motherboard, or to buy some expensive sound card.


----------



## Philbar71

^ use the optical or coaxal output from your motherboard, same effect.

Most motherboards have a coaxal output, or even a optical output correct? So why go through the hassle of using your video card to pipe the sound out, via HDMI when you can simply get a optical cable and hook it directly to your receiver (assuming it has digital inputs)

By going this route you avoid any issues you might run in to if your card doesnt play nice with the receiver?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> *For my "How To" I'll be using my Yamaha RX 467 and my 5850*
> 
> What you Need:
> 
> *Snipped*


@ OP:

Your motherboard and receiver both have optical connections. Why not use that if you just want the audio in to the receiver?


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philbar71*
> 
> ^ use the optical or coaxal output from your motherboard, same effect.
> Most motherboards have a coaxal output, or even a optical output correct? So why go through the hassle of using your video card to pipe the sound out, via HDMI when you can simply get a optical cable and hook it directly to your receiver (assuming it has digital inputs)
> By going this route you avoid any issues you might run in to if your card doesnt play nice with the receiver?
> @ OP:
> Your motherboard and receiver both have optical connections. Why not use that if you just want the audio in to the receiver?


With Toslink, you lose the ability to get HD Audio. Although, since I only have a 5.1 setup at the moment, I think I'll just go this route .


----------



## Lostcase

Too bad that my onkyo 667 no longer works.. I would have tries this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpykeZ

Well get it fixed!!


----------



## LukeDukem

Hi everyone!

I'm just wanna to say thank you for this guide! HDMI sound is awesome!

When I'm listening to music my receiver just displays ''PCM Multichannel'' (stereo), when I'm watching movies or concerts my receiver shows ''DTS 5.1'' or ''DD 5.1'', finally when I'm playing some games my receiver shows PCM MultiChannel and if game is supporting 5.1, then I have real 5.1 surround sound! The same for 7.1 etc.
I can't believe that this is so much better than any X-Fi sound card! (I just sold my X-FI Auzentech Prelude;-))

Thanks!


----------



## stevman17

Ok, so I am having the craziest problem. I just reinstalled windows, and previously I was using this method to get audio over HDMI to my receiver by hooking up a dvi cable to a dvi-hdmi adapter to my screen. (My screen doesn't have DVI ports.) Upon reinstall, when using the DVI cable-HDMI adapter, windows shows only a second desktop, and I am unable to access anything to change it. It works fine if I use just an HDMI cable to my monitor, or HDMI to my receiver and another HDMI to my monitor, but the same if use DVI cable to HDMI adapter.

Is there any way I can fix this to get my old setup back? I am sure it is just something stupid I am forgetting about.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukeDukem*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I'm just wanna to say thank you for this guide! HDMI sound is awesome!
> When I'm listening to music my receiver just displays ''PCM Multichanel'' (stereo), when I'm watching movies or concerts my receiver shows ''DTS 5.1'' or ''DD 5.1'', finally when I'm playing some games my receiver shows PCM MultiCh and if game is supporting 5.1, then I have real 5.1 surround sound! Same for 7.1 etc.
> I can't believe that this is so much better than any X-Fi sound card! (I just sold my Auzentech Prelude;-))
> Thanks!


Thanks for taking the time to join and post this







Really means a lot!!


----------



## robollama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Yea, I sort of noticed this too. Whereas I used to almost never dip below 60fps on BF3 or Skyrim, I get below that a lot now after following this method. Is the non-existant display using up my gpu? Why the hell can't I just output audio from one cable, and video from another? Really annoying.
> The only solution I can think of would be to use optical via the motherboard, or to buy some expensive sound card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I'd like to report a issue.
> When i do DVI from GPU TO monitor, and HDMI to my rx467 receiver and set me screen like yours was
> I get reduced crossfire useage on every game, by ALOT.


I'm having the same issue. I'm pretty sure the GPU is rendering the separate non-existent desktop(receiver). Really getting on my nerves







Anyone have any ideas to fix this besides having to buy an hdmi sound card...


----------



## SpykeZ

Dang, didn't know anyone responded, I really dislike this new CP.

How do you have your receiver set as for the "monitor"? I have it set to just clone one of my monitors and I have never had an issue.


----------



## jaeskim1017

Hello, I just purchased a Denon AV receiver.
I connected it via HDMI to my computer.
However, there was a message that popped up, and without reading, I clicked OK.
Now, whenever my receiver is on and is connected to my computer, my screen goes blank.
I have tried reinstalling the Intel HD Graphics 4000 drivers (the motherboard graphics driver), however, I still get the same problem.
If I disable the driver, the HDMI port gets disabled, and my screen will not go blank but the receiver also wont get recognized. Any solutions?


----------



## aweir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philbar71*
> 
> ^ use the optical or coaxal output from your motherboard, same effect.
> Most motherboards have a coaxal output, or even a optical output correct? So why go through the hassle of using your video card to pipe the sound out, via HDMI when you can simply get a optical cable and hook it directly to your receiver (assuming it has digital inputs)
> By going this route you avoid any issues you might run in to if your card doesnt play nice with the receiver?
> @ OP:
> Your motherboard and receiver both have optical connections. Why not use that if you just want the audio in to the receiver?


Because the motherboard have to has Dolbe DTS Connect or Dolby Digital Live to pass 5.1 **GAMES** through the Toslink. How is sound quality improved by using the HDMI over analog, which is (uncompressed?) and doesn't need further *decoding*.


----------



## aweir

I guess I'm a little confused. Can the videocard's HDMI output be used instead of the sound card's outputs for playing mp3's, games, videos ect.?


----------



## AidanPlace

Hi,

Stumbled upon this thread after spending most of last night trying to make the @~##ing thing make a sound. Thought I had it beat by discovering the two monitor thing by accident but only when I used an HDMI output back from the amp to the monitor. but then it went away lol

In theory my fix should be just as described on page one.

I have an ATI 5870 - latest drivers installed connectibg to a Yamaha RXV 373, so all the connections are identical. Win 7 64bit.

The problem I havent managed to get my head round is with one cable as described, as soon as I plug in the HDMI cable my desktop loses it's task bar and all the icons. Pull it out and they return. If I connect it all up before booting or after booting there is no difference.

Played about with an extra HDMI cable to the monitor Dell 24" which has HDMI and DVI. I get a desktop with icons but the wrong res. (1600X1024) I think at this stage the sound worked.

Any clue where to go from here? I shall uninstall all the drivers and start from scratch but I think I will get the dissapearing desktop problem.

Seroiusly thinking of bunging the Xonar back in and going with a coax connection

Heeelp,

Aidan


----------



## AidanPlace

Sorted, once i'd twigged that the reasons the icons don't show is that the second display was showing we were good to go.

Aidan


----------



## SpykeZ

Wow sorry I missed your post!! The active thread thing was broken and it never appeared at the top! Glad it got sorted out!


----------



## d3daiM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AidanPlace*
> 
> Hi,
> Stumbled upon this thread after spending most of last night trying to make the @~##ing thing make a sound. Thought I had it beat by discovering the two monitor thing by accident but only when I used an HDMI output back from the amp to the monitor. but then it went away lol
> In theory my fix should be just as described on page one.
> I have an ATI 5870 - latest drivers installed connectibg to a Yamaha RXV 373, so all the connections are identical. Win 7 64bit.
> The problem I havent managed to get my head round is with one cable as described, as soon as I plug in the HDMI cable my desktop loses it's task bar and all the icons. Pull it out and they return. If I connect it all up before booting or after booting there is no difference.
> Played about with an extra HDMI cable to the monitor Dell 24" which has HDMI and DVI. I get a desktop with icons but the wrong res. (1600X1024) I think at this stage the sound worked.
> Any clue where to go from here? I shall uninstall all the drivers and start from scratch but I think I will get the dissapearing desktop problem.
> Seroiusly thinking of bunging the Xonar back in and going with a coax connection
> Heeelp,
> Aidan


Make sure all your **** is HDCP certified/compatible. I had one hell of a time with my receiver/hdmi setup and it came down to my monitor being old and not HDCP compatible (even though it had an HDMI input..!).

Oh man, what a headache.


----------



## d3daiM

And just to reiterate, before you attempt ANYTHING in this guide:

*MAKE SURE THAT ALL OF YOUR COMPONENTS ARE HDCP CERTIFIED / COMPATIBLE*


----------



## SpykeZ

Wow, it had to been an old monitor haha...what model was it!?


----------



## Sazexa

Seeing as I have a video-out line from my receiver to my monitor (for my 360), I actually had to extend the display. So, I set the "extended" display resolution to the lowest possible.

But if I were to unplug the video-out cable to my monitor, I needn't extend/duplicate or even have the second display used. I was able to use it as just audio to the receiver through my card's HDMI while still having my full resolution over DVI.

Does anyone know if it's possible to use HDMI for audio on a 360 and while using a different output type for video? (Basically doing the samething this thread is about for an Xbox 360)


----------



## AidanPlace

Ok I have been running almost perfectly for a few months,

DVI cable from 5850 to Monitor (24" Dell 2408WFP)
HDMI from 5850 to Yamaha RX-V373

All works well with the exception of the odd program launching on the 2nd monitor which isn't there (maddening when it happens!!!).

This set me thinking why can't I use the Amp as a pass through and use HDMI from 5850 to Amp and then back to the monitor. That also seems to work except the max res I am offered is 1680x1050 ............................. the Dell runs 1900x1200. The Yamaha offers a 4k pass through so I would also think it's up to the job

An HDMI cable from 5850 to monitor outputs at 1900x1200. Not sure on the quality of either cable so anyone know whether the quality of HDMI might be the problem?


----------



## JohnsTech

I am having a problem very similar to Aidan.

I have an ATi 5700 video card in my PC. I am running DVI to a Viewsonic 22" monitor, and a new Redmere HDMI cable to a Yamaha HTR-3065BL, which then outputs to an Epson EX7210 projector.

The issue, as I said, is similar to Aidan's, with the disappearing desktop.
When everything is hooked up and running, it works just like expected, with the PC desktop mirrored on the projector screen.

BUT, as soon as I turn the prjector off, my PC screen goes blank, showing just a mouse cursor. The taskbar and all of the icons are gone, presumably on the "other" now phantom display (the receiver). Any commands, such as CTRL+ALT+DEL open on the "other" screen. The instant I unplug the HDMI cable from the receiver, my PC desktop returns.

My ideal is that I would like to be able to have everything hooked up at all times, and have my desktop mirrored, and not have to disconnect stuff when I am not using the projector and just want to use the PC display.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,

John


----------



## AidanPlace

I emailed Yamaha and they came back to me with this:

Dear Mr Place,
Thanks for your email and for your interest in Yamaha A/V & Hi-fi.

Unfortunately your Yamaha RX-V373 is only compatible with the below video signals:

• 480i/60 Hz
• 480p/60 Hz
• 576i/50 Hz
• 576p/50 Hz
• 720p/60 Hz, 50 Hz
• 1080i/60 Hz, 50 Hz
• 1080p/60 Hz, 50 Hz, 24 Hz
• 3840 x 2160p/30 Hz, 25 Hz, 24 Hz (4K signals) • 4096 x 2160p/24 Hz (4K signals)

If your source device has different line or refresh rates that you screen accepts, then the only option would be to connect direct to the display and connect a audio signal to your Yamaha or select one of the line / refresh rates that you Yamaha accepts and rund both the video and audio through your Yamaha.

Hope this helps

Many thanks

Yamaha Technical A/V

A/V & Hi-fi Technical Support Team
Yamaha Music Europe GmbH (UK)
Sherbourne Drive
Tilbrook
Milton Keynes
MK7 8BL

So it looks like I can't use HDMI passthrough and get 1900x1200 res.

Not giving up though as I am going to try a splitter from the 5850 and in effect send one signal to both and give that a whirl.

Aidan


----------



## ShadowJ20

My graphic card (EVGA 660 TI) has 2 HDMI ports does anyone know if everything will work fine if I plug the receiver and my monitor into it via HDMI? And does the graphic card need to have PAP (Protected Audio Path) for it to work?

Denon 1913 Receiver
EVGA 660 TI
Samsung monitor (it is HDCP compliant)

I'm trying to avoid AidingPlace's problem. If I can't use a HDMI connection with the monitor then I won't be able to play Blu Rays.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AidanPlace*
> 
> Ok I have been running almost perfectly for a few months,
> 
> DVI cable from 5850 to Monitor (24" Dell 2408WFP)
> HDMI from 5850 to Yamaha RX-V373
> 
> All works well with the exception of the odd program launching on the 2nd monitor which isn't there (maddening when it happens!!!).
> 
> This set me thinking why can't I use the Amp as a pass through and use HDMI from 5850 to Amp and then back to the monitor. That also seems to work except the max res I am offered is 1680x1050 ............................. the Dell runs 1900x1200. The Yamaha offers a 4k pass through so I would also think it's up to the job
> 
> An HDMI cable from 5850 to monitor outputs at 1900x1200. Not sure on the quality of either cable so anyone know whether the quality of HDMI might be the problem?


If you're on just 1 monitor, just do "duplicate these displays". It makes your receiver and monitor as one and will fix that issue. If you have a 2nd monitor, you can do it to that as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowJ20*
> 
> My graphic card (EVGA 660 TI) has 2 HDMI ports does anyone know if everything will work fine if I plug the receiver and my monitor into it via HDMI? And does the graphic card need to have PAP (Protected Audio Path) for it to work?
> 
> Denon 1913 Receiver
> EVGA 660 TI
> Samsung monitor (it is HDCP compliant)
> 
> I'm trying to avoid AidingPlace's problem. If I can't use a HDMI connection with the monitor then I won't be able to play Blu Rays.


Go HDMI from your video card into your HDMI in on the back of the receiver, whatever one you want, then HDMI out into your monitor and it should work just fine.


----------



## ShadowJ20

Thanks for the help, I re-read Aidan's post and he wanted the resolution 1900X1200. My monitor doesn't go up that high so I don't think I'll run into the problem he's having.

Noob question - Connect the monitor (HDMI) to the graphic card right and not to the receiver?


----------



## SpykeZ

Connect one hdmi end to your card and the one into an hdmi IN port. Then do the same hdmi out to your monitor


----------



## SpykeZ

Connect one hdmi end to your card and the one into an hdmi IN port. Then do the same hdmi out to your monitor


----------



## KuuFA

Hmm having an issue to where my 2nd monitor won't display the second screen properly







using an HDMI to DVI converter...


----------



## aweir

I was wondering if room correction was available when using the HDMI output. Does the AMD driver have a feature to adjust the levels and equalization of the speakers (like Realtek does)? Or could one use the receiver's microphone calibration feature instead of doing it through the PC?


----------



## SpykeZ

I used the receiver calibration on mine.


----------



## diggiddi

Good thread here, I'm thinking of picking up a Pioneer SC 1222k http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117412
and connecting using my sapphire 7950's hdmi
Monitors are AOC 23" Hdmi and a Lenovo 21"dvi
Speakers are Dell ADA 995 5.1 they are individually

If I understand right I'll connect HDMI from gpu in to receiver and HDMI out from receiver to AOC and either a HDMI/DVI cable or HDMI cable plus a DVI adapter for the Lenovo
Edit: It seems the Receiver has only one hdmi out so how to connect the 2nd monitor? or just DVI straight to 2nd monitor from gpu?

Now Do I connect the individual speakers (ie Front, center, surround and sub) to the receiver's preouts using an adapter

or

Do I connect front, surr, and center to the powered sub and then connect the sub's mini jacks (using a mini jack to rca adapter) to the receiver's preouts? In this case it'd be just like connecting the speakers to the sound card on the pc minus the adapter. I hope that made sense

Any help would be most appreciated


----------



## SpykeZ

HDMI out is only for using video feed from your desktop to a monitor or TV. Just 1 HDMI in will give the receiver audio. Then plug in your monitor in DVI, and I dunno if it's fixed nowdays or not but dual DVI and using HDMI didn't work at one point, you had to use a display port and if you didnt' have that you'd need an active display port to DVI converter.

The speakers you want to use are computer speakers. Those don't work with home audio equipment like this and you wouldn't benefit from it either as those speakers are garbage.

you'll need speakers that use speaker wire that look like this on the back of the speaker



or have analog L/R like in this one



So in reality, you're going to be spending extra money on new speakers and a new sub.

You don't ACTUALLY need a receiver that expensive unless you got a beefy as hell speaker set to work with. I use a Yamaha RX467 that cost me 250ish on sale

http://www.amazon.com/electronics/dp/B003CP0K8W

if you need a whole new setup on the cheap and don't want stellar sound (I'm just referencing polk audio because that's who I like for speakers)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290066

or look through these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=polk+audio&N=-1&isNodeId=1

Other brands are good too like Klipsch, Infinity, Yamaha, don't ever waste money on bose.


----------



## diggiddi

Spykez my receiver finally got here and I am having some issues with the sound and picture
I have the reciever as the main playback device in windows and the current audio and communication device in CCC
These are the connections b/n PC, Receiver and Monitor

GPU DVI out--> monitor 1

GPU HDMI out ---> in to receiver
receiver HDMI out --> monitor 2

When I switch the receiver to play from the PC it doesn't always work. When it does work it takes about a minute and the sound and picture keeps cutting in and out b4 it stabilizes
Also the image on the Monitor 2 (HDMI) keeps flickering and the quality is subpar

Is that the "not working" you were talking about?

What is the best way to solve this since I'd like to use both monitors

I'm using a 3.5mm female to stereo male rca connectors for my Pc speakers(surround) and and 2 regular floor speakers for Fronts


----------



## SpykeZ

Well I never used a gpu to receiver to hdmi out into my monitor.

I'd rather gpu directly into my monitor. You can do that with both monitors. What outputs do you have on your card? Can you dual DVI to the monitor and HDMI work as well? CAuse that' didn't work on the 5xxx series.

Ultimately. In detail without word jumbling, what is your main goal for your set up. How do you want to connect everything and for what.

I'm not sure why you would HDMI out of your receiver into your 2nd monitor to show your PC screen, you would want to do all that directly from the GPU unless you're going into a TV.

Do you have any messangers? Like steam? Would be able to help you better 1 on 1

Edit: I didn't see you had a 7950 as well.

Ok so how it works with monitors is this. DVI into one. Active display adapter to DVI into the other monitor, then HDMI out into the receiver and set it as an audio device.


----------



## diggiddi

I am having a similar problem as ProgenitorX from this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1234757/pioneer-vsx-821k-connecting-pc-via-hdmi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProgenitorX*
> 
> I'm trying to connect my PC to my Pioneer VSX-821K via HDMI to one of the ports in the back. When I turn everything on, the PC flickers like it's acknowledging something is connected, but nothing appears on screen. The settings on the receiver should be correct because unplugging the HDMI and connecting it to my Xbox 360 works fine. To any owners of this or similar products, were there any settings you had to configure on your PC or receiver to get them to work together?
> 
> On a side note, I can get the PC to appear on my HDTV by connecting it directly to the HDMI input on the HDTV and I can get sound from my receiver via ARC. Is there any loss in audio quality by doing this rather than having it connected directly to the receiver?
> 
> Thanks!


I am trying to run the 2 monitors at the same time using the HDMI one as the main monitor. It also monitors the receivers display out and is very handy when running the setup especially speakers.
Are you saying that I can't hdmi and DVI out at the same time?
Even when I tried using just the DVI monitor and sending the signal to the reciever only (no monitor)via HDMI it was still problematic
I have the HDMI, DVI and 2 mini DP connectors on the GPU
I can use both HDMI and DVI direct to both monitors perfectly, the issue crops up when I connect the receiver

My Steam id is diggiddi


----------



## SpykeZ

added you


----------



## SpykeZ

Try not to hdmi out of receiver to the to monitor. just do dvi's and display ports and see if that works.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I am having a similar problem as ProgenitorX from this thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1234757/pioneer-vsx-821k-connecting-pc-via-hdmi
> I am trying to run the 2 monitors at the same time using the HDMI one as the main monitor. It also monitors the receivers display out and is very handy when running the setup especially speakers.
> Are you saying that I can't hdmi and DVI out at the same time?
> Even when I tried using just the DVI monitor and sending the signal to the reciever only (no monitor)via HDMI it was still problematic
> I have the HDMI, DVI and 2 mini DP connectors on the GPU
> I can use both HDMI and DVI direct to both monitors perfectly, the issue crops up when I connect the receiver
> 
> My Steam id is diggiddi


Wish I had of saw this earlier, I would have warned you. Pioneer is junk. I had a 1022k, and almost nothing worked on it. Went to a denon, and everything that didn't work before now works. I hate to tell you this, but I think your best bet is an rma.


----------



## SpykeZ

ya...Pioneer hasn't been Pioneer since the 80's and before when they were making the best.

Yamaha, Onkyo or Denon are the way to go now days for modern systems.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I've had an 467 like you, a 1022K, and now a denon 791, and to be completely honest, the 467 was the only one that really "clicked" with me. Everything just worked and made sense.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I've had an 467 like you, a 1022K, and now a denon 791, and to be completely honest, the 467 was the only one that really "clicked" with me. Everything just worked and made sense.


I just love Yamaha in general. I know people say they aren't who they used to be but, my expereince with their new stuff says other wise. No one sounds as good as they used to in the 80's back when they were using tubes.

Only thing I don't like about my 467 is it can't convert other video sources into HDMI. So I might upgrade at some point.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> I just love Yamaha in general. I know people say they aren't who they used to be but, my expereince with their new stuff says other wise. No one sounds as good as they used to in the 80's back when they were using tubes.
> 
> Only thing I don't like about my 467 is it can't convert other video sources into HDMI. So I might upgrade at some point.


That is the reason I didn't keep it. Really wish I had. I must have misread the newegg specs when I bought it, as I thought it had that feature, raged and sold it.


----------



## SpykeZ

Newegg is notorious for mis-information on their products. I won't even shop with them anymore. Ever since they went public or whatever they took a serious nose dive. Their customer service is a joke now, prices aren't even worth it when you're going to have to pay your own shipping for RMA, and they won't go out of their way to check on details of a product.

I kept the receiver but I'll probably upgrade soon. I just wanna hook my gamecube up to it so I can play it on my monitor lol.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Newegg is notorious for mis-information on their products. I won't even shop with them anymore. Ever since they went public or whatever they took a serious nose dive. Their customer service is a joke now, prices aren't even worth it when you're going to have to pay your own shipping for RMA, and they won't go out of their way to check on details of a product.
> 
> I kept the receiver but I'll probably upgrade soon. I just wanna hook my gamecube up to it so I can play it on my monitor lol.


I'm gonna have to disagree with you there. There service has gotten better for me. I tried to get a refund for the mis info, and they gave me no restocking fee, but I still had to pay shipping. I just sold it for more than that would have been. But when I had my pioneer, and it broke, they not only refunded my money, but paid for shipping as well. I didn't lose a dime. Normally they just exchange broken products, and you have to pay the restocking fee to get a refund.


----------



## SpykeZ

They take care of prices once in a while, but I see an increasing amount of people who go through hell with them, including me. I just stick to Amazon, they pay shipping, no restocking fee, they price match now, and have refunded me my money before I even shipped the merchandise back.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Try not to hdmi out of receiver to the to monitor. just do dvi's and display ports and see if that works.


I don't have the display port cables so I'm stuck with the Hdmi and dvi to monitor2


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> I don't have the display port cables so I'm stuck with the Hdmi and dvi to monitor2


To use 2 DVI you need to use display port so use an active display port adapter

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814999032&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-Audio+Video+Converters-_-N82E16814999032&gclid=CIq4utmxj7gCFXRp7AodVF8AEQ


----------



## diggiddi

I fixed the flickering Hdmi monitor and poor quality image issue with help from avsfroum.com
I had to turn off the video conversion under the video parameter setting for the receiver. I will run an update on the firmware to solve the connection problem


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hi peoples,

Im having problems with mi HDMI AUDIO OUT to AV Receiver with nvidia surround. I've had it working perfect in the past. But now I just cant get my av receiver going after the MB/CPU change out and re-installation of windows 7. I think I'm missing a step in the process. Ive tried 4 different drivers and nothing. My av receiver is on the right source. It works with a usb with mp3s on it and the fm tuner but not with the computer. Im going mad lol Just sorted my MB issues and now the last hurdle takes me down lol







I remember when I had it working last time it showed all the speakers on the receiver display as working when I done the configuration in windows. At the moment nothing.


----------



## SpykeZ

Is there an option somewhere in the receiver about doing just sound or just video? You honestly shouldn't even need to do ANY of that through nvidia drivers. Just do it all through windows so it's less complicated. Something in the drivers could be screwing with the setup


----------



## Pezonator

I just finished reading this whole thread and decided to make an account, so glad to find people who enjoy quality sound on their pc! I started reading as the thought of later purchasing a DVI screen "might" come to be. Although, nothing can beat the quality and color of a good TV.

I have a GTX 670 with HDMI going into a Yamaha RXV373 Amp and then HDMI from the Amp into my Sony 32EX720 TV. The Amp powers JBL SCS200.5 speakers which sound fantastic without blowing the budget. I did have to enable the Audio setting in the nVidia control panel before it worked.

Question: Would anyone know if the Default Format makes a difference in quality? This is found under Speaker Properties - Advanced and reads "Select the sample rate and bit depth when running in shared mode" "24bit, 48000hz" I assume it doesn't matter, I see an option that is ticked that gives applications exclusive control, therefore it isn't "sharing". I only ask so we can understand the best quality possible!









I also want to add, when I turn my system on, I need to first turn on the PC, then AMP, then TV after the AMP has clicked twice. Sometimes it doesn't work and sound goes straight to the TV, I then have to turn the AMP off and on for it to pick up the audio signal. Annoying sometimes but I live with it.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pezonator*
> 
> I just finished reading this whole thread and decided to make an account, so glad to find people who enjoy quality sound on their pc! I started reading as the thought of later purchasing a DVI screen "might" come to be. Although, nothing can beat the quality and color of a good TV.
> 
> I have a GTX 670 with HDMI going into a Yamaha RXV373 Amp and then HDMI from the Amp into my Sony 32EX720 TV. The Amp powers JBL SCS200.5 speakers which sound fantastic without blowing the budget. I did have to enable the Audio setting in the nVidia control panel before it worked.
> 
> Question: Would anyone know if the Default Format makes a difference in quality? This is found under Speaker Properties - Advanced and reads "Select the sample rate and bit depth when running in shared mode" "24bit, 48000hz" I assume it doesn't matter, I see an option that is ticked that gives applications exclusive control, therefore it isn't "sharing". I only ask so we can understand the best quality possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to add, when I turn my system on, I need to first turn on the PC, then AMP, then TV after the AMP has clicked twice. Sometimes it doesn't work and sound goes straight to the TV, I then have to turn the AMP off and on for it to pick up the audio signal. Annoying sometimes but I live with it.


I tested the sound quality by changing the sample rates and running the test tone for each rate but there was no perceptible difference from the lowest frequency to the highest (studio)

@Spykez I was finally able to update the frimware on my Pio AVR but the hdmi issues are still happening, i'll test it out on the satellite box


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pezonator*
> 
> I just finished reading this whole thread and decided to make an account, so glad to find people who enjoy quality sound on their pc! I started reading as the thought of later purchasing a DVI screen "might" come to be. Although, nothing can beat the quality and color of a good TV.
> 
> I have a GTX 670 with HDMI going into a Yamaha RXV373 Amp and then HDMI from the Amp into my Sony 32EX720 TV. The Amp powers JBL SCS200.5 speakers which sound fantastic without blowing the budget. I did have to enable the Audio setting in the nVidia control panel before it worked.
> 
> Question: Would anyone know if the Default Format makes a difference in quality? This is found under Speaker Properties - Advanced and reads "Select the sample rate and bit depth when running in shared mode" "24bit, 48000hz" I assume it doesn't matter, I see an option that is ticked that gives applications exclusive control, therefore it isn't "sharing". I only ask so we can understand the best quality possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to add, when I turn my system on, I need to first turn on the PC, then AMP, then TV after the AMP has clicked twice. Sometimes it doesn't work and sound goes straight to the TV, I then have to turn the AMP off and on for it to pick up the audio signal. Annoying sometimes but I live with it.


I'll answer the rest later but for now

1) No TV will generally beat a PC monitor. If you want to compare colors, get an IPS monitor. TV's are bigger but have smaller resolutions, PC monitors have a lot better pixel density so everything is going to look better and a lot sharper.

2) If you're using HDMI out for sound, the quality settings won't make any difference. When using HDMI your computer bypasses all audio circuits on the system and goes straight into the receiver uncompressed. The receiver then handles the rest.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pezonator*
> 
> I just finished reading this whole thread and decided to make an account, so glad to find people who enjoy quality sound on their pc! I started reading as the thought of later purchasing a DVI screen "might" come to be. Although, nothing can beat the quality and color of a good TV.
> 
> I have a GTX 670 with HDMI going into a Yamaha RXV373 Amp and then HDMI from the Amp into my Sony 32EX720 TV. The Amp powers JBL SCS200.5 speakers which sound fantastic without blowing the budget. I did have to enable the Audio setting in the nVidia control panel before it worked.
> 
> Question: Would anyone know if the Default Format makes a difference in quality? This is found under Speaker Properties - Advanced and reads "Select the sample rate and bit depth when running in shared mode" "24bit, 48000hz" I assume it doesn't matter, I see an option that is ticked that gives applications exclusive control, therefore it isn't "sharing". I only ask so we can understand the best quality possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to add, when I turn my system on, I need to first turn on the PC, then AMP, then TV after the AMP has clicked twice. Sometimes it doesn't work and sound goes straight to the TV, I then have to turn the AMP off and on for it to pick up the audio signal. Annoying sometimes but I live with it.


I'll answer the rest later but for now

1) No TV will generally beat a PC monitor. If you want to compare colors, get an IPS monitor. TV's are bigger but have smaller resolutions, PC monitors have a lot better pixel density so everything is going to look better and a lot sharper.

2) If you're using HDMI out for sound, the quality settings won't make any difference. When using HDMI your computer bypasses all audio circuits on the system and goes straight into the receiver uncompressed. The receiver then handles the rest.


----------



## fermicro

I've plugged in the receiver, it identified as a second display, I did extend yet it says AMD High Definition Audio not plugged in... Any clues?


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fermicro*
> 
> I've plugged in the receiver, it identified as a second display, I did extend yet it says AMD High Definition Audio not plugged in... Any clues?


Turn off Both pc and AVR. Restart pc first and then AVR try it again and then enable the receiver in windows playback devices. rt Click on Speaker


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robollama*
> 
> I'm having the same issue. I'm pretty sure the GPU is rendering the separate non-existent desktop(receiver). Really getting on my nerves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas to fix this besides having to buy an hdmi sound card...


anyone ever fix this?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> anyone ever fix this?


Not sure what's been said or not, but try disabling the phantom display in windows, or setting it to "clone" mode.


----------



## Zanetrain16

I just upgraded from logitech x530 to onkyo s3500 speakers. I use them with my pc. I set it up through hdmi connections bc from what I understand it is the best. However, from this point on I'm confused to what I should set the receiver to ensure the best quality sound. There's options for multich, direct, stereo, all channel stereo. When listening to music via iTunes what is the best? And when watching movies via vlc player what should I do? I've been playing around with it for the past few days when I have time but I need clarity to really understand what's going on with the system.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Stereo for iTunes music. What speaker arrangement do you have? 2.0/2.1/5.1/7.1

Wi


----------



## Zanetrain16

5.1. Yeah I figured stereo for iTunes while playing around with it. Def sounded the best. Any other advice would be greatly appreciated. For pc games, and movies from the pc using VLC player. Thanks


----------



## diggiddi

Extended stereo sounds best for everything IMO


----------



## Zanetrain16

Actually I'm listening to iTunes right now. I updated mu nvidia drivers last night and there was a new hd audio update last night. Don't know if that had something to do with this but now there was a few more options for music. Now IMO neo 6 music sounds amazing. Spreads out the sound. Stereo is just to bass heavy and focuses on just being loud.


----------



## Pezonator

I would say Direct is best for gaming?? I'm sure Direct would be the same as Straight on a Yamaha receiver. Straight means it produces the sound directly from the game. All I can say is the 360 degree sound in BF3 is amazing. You can literally close your eyes, listen to the gunshots, point to that direction, open your eyes and it's spot on.

It also seems to play stereo automatically when iTunes is cranking when left on the Straight setting.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I perfer straight/straight enhancer on yamaha.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zanetrain16*
> 
> I just upgraded from logitech x530 to onkyo s3500 speakers. I use them with my pc. I set it up through hdmi connections bc from what I understand it is the best. However, from this point on I'm confused to what I should set the receiver to ensure the best quality sound. There's options for multich, direct, stereo, all channel stereo. When listening to music via iTunes what is the best? And when watching movies via vlc player what should I do? I've been playing around with it for the past few days when I have time but I need clarity to really understand what's going on with the system.


Direct will always be the best as it plays everything as it is intended to be played. I assume extended pushes music to all your speakers? If so that's fine, I did the same but in games and movies I always do direct


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pezonator*
> 
> I would say Direct is best for gaming?? I'm sure Direct would be the same as Straight on a Yamaha receiver. Straight means it produces the sound directly from the game. All I can say is the 360 degree sound in BF3 is amazing. You can literally close your eyes, listen to the gunshots, point to that direction, open your eyes and it's spot on.
> 
> It also seems to play stereo automatically when iTunes is cranking when left on the Straight setting.


'

What are your settings for BF3? I get that effect (360 deg surround)with Cry3, BF3 only plays on the front and center speakers


----------



## Zanetrain16

Direct is not the best. Unless you mean the signal going from pc "directly" to the receiver, this way the receiver does all the work. For movies if youre using VLC player you have to enable s/pdif which will send the audio directly to the receiver. Once you do that Dolby Digital surround pops up on the receiver which is what you're looking for. There is a "direct" option on the receiver you can select but I'm not sure exactly what that is for. I'm thinking it's for pc games but haven't played at all lately. That's my next step which I'll update.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Direct takes the signal and converts it to anolouge for the speakers with no modification. Just straight through. Like a WYSIWYG editor.


----------



## Pezonator

Well I have BF3 set to "Home Cinema" and Windows is set to 5.1 at 24 bit, 48Khz. 48khz is apparently what BF3 uses from what I've read on the internets.

All those settings should output the game in 5.1. Your Amp then needs to produce the sound to the speakers. Yamaha amps have a "Straight" option, which outputs the sound directly as the game or Windows is set. I find this is the best option for clear, positional audio.

I don't change any settings when Plugging in Headphones and it produces crystal clear positional sound, I leave BF3 on Home Cinema and the Amp on Straight.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Personally, I always roll with straight enhanced. That sounds best.

Also, yamaha has by far the best sound programs and labels. Pioneer is completely junk, and Denon ain't that great either. If I get another some time, it will be only Yamaha.


----------



## SpykeZ

Straight enhanced isn't meant to be played as a setting. It's intended purpose is to find anomalies and artifacts within the audio.

And yes, the direct option will always be the best. It's the best because there is no premixing before you hear it. You get audio as it's original sound. I don't use any of that Dolby crap.


----------



## hohosharen

good,.Everything done in this guide is through Windows not driver software.


----------



## diggiddi

Is it possible to run the HDMI off the iGPU to the receiver for sound whilst using the hdmi off the discrete gpu for monitor? I can't seem to get it working


----------



## SpykeZ

Won't work like that as far as I'm aware. Why not just run hdmi from computer into receiver then hdmi out from receiver into monitor?


----------



## diggiddi

^^^^That's the way I have it set up right now but I'm having issues with the AMD HDMI driver not installing, so Its showing only 2 channels at the receiver instead of 7.1(When I click on the windows playback devices its only giving me options for 2 speakers instead of the usual range of speakers)

I thought amd allowed you to use both discrete and igpu simultaneously?


----------



## SpykeZ

Well I dunno how that discrete stuff works but it should be coming out of your main HDMI (if it already isn't)

Other than that, did you manually install the HDMI driver?


----------



## diggiddi

No I didn't, where would I get the driver? can you point me in the direction


----------



## SpykeZ

read the first post


----------



## diggiddi

I have tried using the latest CCC drivers I thought you had access to the HDMI driver only


----------



## diggiddi

Update, my HDMI output on the receiver is bad that was causing my issues


----------



## DrockinWV

Having some trouble setting this up, I was using a optical cable from the computer to my receiver for sound, and HDMI cable from my video card to my Samsung 55" LED. I hook my HDMI from the video card (GTX 780 SC ACX) to the back of my receiver and HDMI out from receiver to the TV/Display. I get video but no sound. I changed my default play back device and still nothing, I also went to speaker config. and the set up is only for stereo, when I have 5.1? Not sure what my problem is but any help is appreciated!!


----------



## diggiddi

Rt click on speaker-> select playback devices ->select HDMI as default device

See if that helps


----------



## DrockinWV

Yeah, I made the HDMI the default, and i could even see the sound meter to the left of the icon showing like it was receiving a signal, but still no sound, not really sure what the problem with it is?


----------



## diggiddi

How long are your HDMI cables and are they high speed?


----------



## DrockinWV

Yes it is a high speed HDMI and I believe its a 6 foot cable


----------



## diggiddi

What brand and model receiver are you using?


----------



## DrockinWV

Its a newer Sony STR-DN840, still less than a year old, I run all of my other componts through it via HDMI and use HDMI out to my tv. I figrued it would be as simple as to just plug my HDMI from the mother board into my receiver just like my other componets but I have had no luck at all yet.


----------



## diggiddi

Is any sound coming out of speakers connected to receiver? try setting sound to pcm and see what happens, but its looking increasingly likely your HDMI output are bad


----------



## DrockinWV

Yeah the speakers are hooked up correctly, I use them for TV, Xbox, Playstation and movies. The HDMI from the motherboard to receiver has been displaying video just no sound. I will mess around with it some more when i get home to see what it could be


----------



## scatlm

Hi,

I want to connect my PC to the TV and use a stereo system.

I'll be connecting my 5850 to the receiver via HDMI, and the receiver to an LCD TV (via HDMI also.)

What do you think of the Yamaha RX-V375? It also has four HDMI out and one HDMI in. An eBay seller has them for only $169, will it get the job done?

I'm also looking at a pair of Pioneer SP-BS41 bookshelf speakers.

Many thanks for you input


----------



## diggiddi

^^^^^Sounds like a decent combination to me^^^^^^


----------



## scatlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> ^^^^^Sounds like a decent combination to me^^^^^^


Great, thanks +1

Will RCA 16GA speaker wire work to connect the Pioneer speakers to the Yahama receiver?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

This stuff is really nice. http://www.amazon.com/RCA-AH16100SR-16-Gauge-Speaker-Wire/dp/B0029HHIDY/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1397614922&sr=8-4&keywords=speaker+cable

Really anything just about will work though.


----------



## diggiddi

16 ga should be fine, the bigger gauges like 14 and 12 might not fit but I'm not 100% sure The Yamaha has small speaker connects


----------



## scatlm

Ok, I'm about to pull the trigger on this setup. Ok, just a run-down. I already have one HDMI cable that I use to connect my PC to the LCD TV. That cable will be used to connect the 5850 to the receiver, so I would also need another HDMI so that I can now run the receiver to the TV. Are these Rosewill cables good?

Rosewill HDMI cable: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882021128


----------



## diggiddi

Those or these
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10240&cs_id=1024008&p_id=3992&seq=1&format=2


----------



## scatlm

Thanks once again. You guys are extremely helpful. If the Rosewill is good then I would just order that one so that everything can come together. This is what my cart looks like:



I'll come back for the subwoofer and maybe another pair of speakers later.


----------



## diggiddi

It has 5 eggs and a ton of reviews so it should be good


----------



## scatlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> It has 5 eggs and a ton of reviews so it should be good


will I need a cable cutter/splitter for the 16GA?


----------



## diggiddi

5850 HDMI out to Receiver 1 cable
Receiver HDMI out to TV 1 cable
2 cables total

Just cut the cable in two equal lengths with knife 1 for each speaker
For the ends of the cable if you have a wire stripper that'd be ideal to expose the leads


----------



## scatlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> 5850 HDMI out to Receiver 1 cable
> Receiver HDMI out to TV 1 cable
> 2 cables total
> 
> Just cut the cable in two equal lengths with knife 1 for each speaker
> For the ends of the cable if you have a wire stripper that'd be ideal to expose the leads


Awesome. I just went ahead with the order. I cant wait.

Thanks once again


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scatlm*
> 
> Awesome. I just went ahead with the order. I cant wait.
> 
> Thanks once again


Enjoy your stuff when it arrives


----------



## scatlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Enjoy your stuff when it arrives


Will do.


----------



## scatlm

I got the rest of the suff in today. And I'm really happy with the SQ. It's aeons better than my old Altec Lansing PC speakers. That said, I didn't even have to setup the bitstreaming or select the AVR as a display. I just hooked up the HDMi cables and it was all ready to go. It was plug and play. My HDMI was already selected as my default device. And like I mentioned, I'm also running an ATI 5850 like the thread starter. The only thing I can think of is that the Catalyst drivers I'm running are newer than OP's? Perhaps they are optimized for the Yamaha AVR's.

I'm glad my PC speakers went to **** now. It forced me to see the light, so to speak...LOL

Now I'm going to run the YPAO and tweek the AVR for optimal SQ. Any tips would be appreciated,


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Yeah the speakers are hooked up correctly, I use them for TV, Xbox, Playstation and movies. The HDMI from the motherboard to receiver has been displaying video just no sound. I will mess around with it some more when i get home to see what it could be


sorry this is late but you DID set your receiver as a video device as shown right? It needs top pop up as a monitor if it's being used as a video source. Also...just to cross it off, you DID set the receiver and TV to the right channel correct?


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> sorry this is late but you DID set your receiver as a video device as shown right? It needs top pop up as a monitor if it's being used as a video source. Also...just to cross it off, you DID set the receiver and TV to the right channel correct?


No worries, thanks for the reply... I got everything set up correctly and was running sound through my receiver via HDMI. But about a month or so ago I moved over to a monitor and currently using a Schiit stack with Beyerdynamic dt-770 250omh headphones lol


----------



## johkle

Hi fellas, I've got a problem for you!








I used to run dual monitor on my PC, with the sound and secondary screen going trough HDMI from the GPU to the receiver (Pioneer VSX323K), and my primary screen connected with DVI. And then I changed my GPU and the problems started.









Ok, so it started with me changing from my Geforce 460 to Geforce 740. Everything worked great with the 460, but when I'd finished changing and installing the new card I rebooted the PC with both the DVI to the primary monitor (PC monitor), and the HDMI to the secondary monitor (TV). And alas, the receiver couldn't detect any HDMI signals, and I checked the computer, there was nothing there either. So I just unplugged the HDMI from the receiver and plugged directly in the TV on another input then the receiver was and that worked. So I had dual screen and the PC detected and all was fine, excpet that the receiver wasn't connected anymore.

But I figured it might work now, so I unplugged the HDMI, and plugged it back in the receiver, and damn yeah, it got HDMI signals and I could find the receiver on the PC just like it said in this guide, so I figured **** was fine now. But it wasn't. Because when I changed the source of the TV from that HDMI Input and to the one from the receiver, the receiver lost all HDMI signals!

And that's that, no matter what I try I can't get it to work. :/

Anyone knows what's causing this?


----------



## SpykeZ

I don't know if I'm just really tired or not, but that was super confusing to read lol.


----------



## johkle

Yeah, it was a messy way to explain it, this dude does it alot better

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2232730/signal-receiver-boot.html

PC is only input in the receiver


----------



## SpykeZ

are you doing this all through the way I explained in the first post? If you're doing HDMI out then you'll have to set the receiver as a video device in windows. IF you changed video cards it might have changed that so that'd be the first place I'd look.


----------



## Crazy9000

On my old receiver I would have to switch the receiver to "HDMI 2", then back to "HDMI 1" to get it to look again properly. Something like that could be going on.


----------



## majormajormajor

Hey gang, I'm having a problem with my receiver on Windows 8.1. I have it connected via HDMI to my GPU, and everything is working EXCEPT sometimes I can't extend display to my receiver without the screen resolution popup disappearing to the other, non-existent display. This is driving me crazy because in order to "move" the fake receiver display to somewhere unobtrusive, I first need to click "apply" on "extend these displays", which sends the popup to limbo. Absolute catch-22. Can someone help me? I'm seriously in danger of saying screw it and connecting an optical cable to my receiver


----------



## Crazy9000

Try just hitting "y" or "enter" to get past the popup.


----------



## majormajormajor

That worked, thanks.


----------



## majormajormajor

Hey guys, now I'm having another problem. I have the Denon 1513 connected to an R9 290 via HDMI cable, and I'm getting occasional audio dropout (1-2 seconds) here and there. I know this is a fairly common problem with receivers, but does anyone have any advice for things to try, up to a including RMAing the receiver and buying a better one? Thanks!


----------



## asgsitting

Guys, I have been reading 15 pages of this thread and none worked for me. Really hope you guys can help me out









I have a R9270x G Card. Windows 8.1 64 bit. Sony STR- DG520 AMP.
My last computer had a SPDIF out from the sound card so everything was handy dandy, but this motherboard , bloody do not have a SPDIF ( Gogabyte 78LMT-USB3)..who does that? anyway.. I have this R9 270x installed in it, what i understand is if I connect my HDMI from ATI to SOny HDMI DVD in or BD in that should produce sound right? I have tried "the detecting amp as monitor", not working.

















When I connect my HDTV, sounds coming out fine, but when I connect the HDMI cable to AMP nothing happens, no sound!.
I have a Asus monitor connected to the R9270x through DVI so guessing that is not an issue.

Any help will be much appreciated. you guys are my last chance before I go out and buy either a 3.5mm setero to SPDIF cable from america or buy a new motherboard and sound card... I am pretty fussy with sounds so you can understand ... pretty annoyed with this.

Cheers Guys
Mike


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majormajormajor*
> 
> Hey guys, now I'm having another problem. I have the Denon 1513 connected to an R9 290 via HDMI cable, and I'm getting occasional audio dropout (1-2 seconds) here and there. I know this is a fairly common problem with receivers, but does anyone have any advice for things to try, up to a including RMAing the receiver and buying a better one? Thanks!


Only thing I can think of is to hook the card to the TV screen direct and see if it drops audio there. If not, I think you can point all your fingers at the receiver for the problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asgsitting*
> 
> Guys, I have been reading 15 pages of this thread and none worked for me. Really hope you guys can help me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a R9270x G Card. Windows 8.1 64 bit. Sony STR- DG520 AMP.
> My last computer had a SPDIF out from the sound card so everything was handy dandy, but this motherboard , bloody do not have a SPDIF ( Gogabyte 78LMT-USB3)..who does that? anyway.. I have this R9 270x installed in it, what i understand is if I connect my HDMI from ATI to SOny HDMI DVD in or BD in that should produce sound right? I have tried "the detecting amp as monitor", not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I connect my HDTV, sounds coming out fine, but when I connect the HDMI cable to AMP nothing happens, no sound!.
> I have a Asus monitor connected to the R9270x through DVI so guessing that is not an issue.
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated. you guys are my last chance before I go out and buy either a 3.5mm setero to SPDIF cable from america or buy a new motherboard and sound card... I am pretty fussy with sounds so you can understand ... pretty annoyed with this.
> 
> Cheers Guys
> Mike


Sounds like you have it connected properly. One thing you can try is plugging the HDMI in, then switching the receiver to look at the other HDMI input, then switch back. This might get it to recognize the signal if it wasn't looking for one for some reason.

If you end up having to go that route, there's USB sound cards (DAC) that would output from USB to SPDIF. link. Since they are sound cards, you should be able to find one that has a headphone output as well if you wanted.


----------



## majormajormajor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Only thing I can think of is to hook the card to the TV screen direct and see if it drops audio there. If not, I think you can point all your fingers at the receiver for the problem.
> Sounds like you have it connected properly. One thing you can try is plugging the HDMI in, then switching the receiver to look at the other HDMI input, then switch back. This might get it to recognize the signal if it wasn't looking for one for some reason.


Let's say the problem is with the receiver. Does that suggest the receiver is indeed defective?


----------



## asgsitting

Thanks Crazy 9000 , I have tried that too, it does recognize the input as on the SONY AMP LED its says BD HDMI , which means it knows a HDMI has been plugged







, but still no sound. Any other ideas?

I see you have provided a link for a USB DAC, was looking as creative Sound blaster X-Fi 5.1 surround, how is that?? will that do the job?
or even found this http://www.ramelectronics.net/product.aspx?zpid=3164, this one , i have never seen like any, but all I am worried about is I bought all these things then the decoding goes all belly up and my files which have 6 channel audio comes out as 2 , that will be devastating...


----------



## asgsitting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Only thing I can think of is to hook the card to the TV screen direct and see if it drops audio there. If not, I think you can point all your fingers at the receiver for the problem.
> Sounds like you have it connected properly. One thing you can try is plugging the HDMI in, then switching the receiver to look at the other HDMI input, then switch back. This might get it to recognize the signal if it wasn't looking for one for some reason.
> 
> If you end up having to go that route, there's USB sound cards (DAC) that would output from USB to SPDIF. link. Since they are sound cards, you should be able to find one that has a headphone output as well if you wanted.


Thanks Crazy 9000 , I have tried that too, it does recognize the input as on the SONY AMP LED its says BD HDMI , which means it knows a HDMI has been plugged rolleyes.gif , but still no sound. Any other ideas?

I see you have provided a link for a USB DAC, was looking as creative Sound blaster X-Fi 5.1 surround, how is that?? will that do the job?
or even found this http://www.ramelectronics.net/product.aspx?zpid=3164, this one , i have never seen like any, but all I am worried about is I bought all these things then the decoding goes all belly up and my files which have 6 channel audio comes out as 2 , that will be devastating... mad.gifmad.gif


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majormajormajor*
> 
> Let's say the problem is with the receiver. Does that suggest the receiver is indeed defective?


Yep most likely faulty HDMI board


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majormajormajor*
> 
> Hey guys, now I'm having another problem. I have the Denon 1513 connected to an R9 290 via HDMI cable, and I'm getting occasional audio dropout (1-2 seconds) here and there. I know this is a fairly common problem with receivers, but does anyone have any advice for things to try, up to a including RMAing the receiver and buying a better one? Thanks!


dumb question but you did try other cables right? I thought my receiver was going out on me once but it ended up being the optical cable took a crap on me...it was doing exactly what yours is doing. It would cut the sound out and my receiver would blink like it lost a connection then the sound would come back. Changed out the cable to a better one and never an issue since.


----------



## JKuhn

Someone pointed me to this thread, so I'll ask here too.

I just bought a second-hand set of speakers (see my sig rig), but I'm having issues with HDMI. When I use one HDMI out for my left monitor (with a DVI-HDMI cable), and the other output for the receiver, I get an imaginary monitor like in the first post. When I connect that monitor to the receiver though, I cant set it to the native resolution (I can only get 1440x900 and it's a 1600x900 monitor). I also can't disable and reconfigure NV surround when that moitor is conneted to the receiver. Could someone shed some light on this?

Also, I used to use optical, but my Xonar DG does not support DTS or Dolby Digital encoding.

Original question


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Someone pointed me to this thread, so I'll ask here too.
> 
> I just bought a second-hand set of speakers (see my sig rig), but I'm having issues with HDMI. When I use one HDMI out for my left monitor (with a DVI-HDMI cable), and the other output for the receiver, I get an imaginary monitor like in the first post. When I connect that monitor to the receiver though, I cant set it to the native resolution (I can only get 1440x900 and it's a 1600x900 monitor). I also can't disable and reconfigure NV surround when that moitor is conneted to the receiver. Could someone shed some light on this?
> 
> Also, I used to use optical, but my Xonar DG does not support DTS or Dolby Digital encoding.
> 
> Original question


Ya know, I started having issues too with HDMI like games would get pushed to the receiver as if it was a monitor so I couldn't play them. I just moved to optical because honestly, the sound difference between HDMI and Optical aren't even noticeable to me.

How do you have the monitors set up. Like clone mode or each as it's own monitor?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Ya know, I started having issues too with HDMI like games would get pushed to the receiver as if it was a monitor so I couldn't play them. I just moved to optical because honestly, the sound difference between HDMI and Optical aren't even noticeable to me.
> 
> How do you have the monitors set up. Like clone mode or each as it's own monitor?


I'm running NV Surround, and I also moved back to optical (at the loss of 5.1, except in movies). Now I just need to get a better sound card. For me it wasn't that, I regularly (several times per day) had issues where the sound would come out as garbage, end that required me to disconnect the receiver, reboot, and plug it back in (no setting were changed on their own).


----------



## SpykeZ

Did you try it with not running NV surround?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Did you try it with not running NV surround?


No, but now that I'm back on optical (no 5.1 outside movies though), the sound is fine.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> No, but now that I'm back on optical (no 5.1 outside movies though), the sound is fine.


You can still do 5.1 depending on your receiver







Like my Yamaha RX467 has a 5.1 decoder on it that actually works AMAZINGLY well! I tested it in a few games and it decoded the sound into 5.1 and the rears and center were near perfect. Speech went out of the center occasionally but I couldn't complain.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> You can still do 5.1 depending on your receiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like my Yamaha RX467 has a 5.1 decoder on it that actually works AMAZINGLY well! I tested it in a few games and it decoded the sound into 5.1 and the rears and center were near perfect. Speech went out of the center occasionally but I couldn't complain.


I sometimes use that for music if the bass gets too much, but it isn't true 5.1/6.1/7.1 directional audio (which I want for games). So at some point I'll have to buy a better sound card.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I sometimes use that for music if the bass gets too much, but it isn't true 5.1/6.1/7.1 directional audio (which I want for games). So at some point I'll have to buy a better sound card.


That's what I meant, the decoder on mine does directional. I know the mode you're talking about that pushes the sound through all 5 speakers, that's a totally different option.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> That's what I meant, the decoder on mine does directional. I know the mode you're talking about that pushes the sound through all 5 speakers, that's a totally different option.


I don't really see how it can be true 5.1, because the receiver cannot "sniff out" what goes to which channel if it doesn't receive that information. I guess it might be able to analyze each sound and guess where it's most likely to be, but that's that.

Out of curiosity, what is the mode you're talking of called?


----------



## DzillaXx

To get 5.1 Audio from your PC to your Receiver via Optical, with source content that is not already in DTS/DD format, you need a soundcard that does live DD/DTS processing.

Otherwise you only get 2 Channel PCM or Pushing content that is already formatted in DD/DTS.

A sound card like the Creative Z will allow you to push a Live Encoded DD or DTS stream to your receiver. It will take the 5.1PCM from your PC and convert it into 5.1 DD or DTS stream. Perfect for video games and 5.1 movies in PCM.

There are also cheaper cards that do it, if price is a problem.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> To get 5.1 Audio from your PC to your Receiver via Optical, with source content that is not already in DTS/DD format, you need a soundcard that does live DD/DTS processing.
> 
> Otherwise you only get 2 Channel PCM or Pushing content that is already formatted in DD/DTS.
> 
> A sound card like the Creative Z will allow you to push a Live Encoded DD or DTS stream to your receiver. It will take the 5.1PCM from your PC and convert it into 5.1 DD or DTS stream. Perfect for video games and 5.1 movies in PCM.
> 
> There are also cheaper cards that do it, if price is a problem.


That's what I'm planning to do, but I'll have to be patient for a while. As I said aove, I know that the receiver can't put information back in, but judging from what SpykeZ said it seems his receiver (and therefore probably mine) can to some degree guess what goes where.


----------



## Kold

My receiver has an on screen GUI. Would I be able to access it from my computer's monitor once hooked up? Thanks.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> My receiver has an on screen GUI. Would I be able to access it from my computer's monitor once hooked up? Thanks.


generally no. What receiver is it?


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> generally no. What receiver is it?


Yamaha RX-A740BL. It's new and I'm trying to set it up with my PC and desktop monitor.


----------



## SpykeZ

you'll have to use the remote to get the most out of that interface, PC can't control it and the buttons on the receiver will only give you limited function.


----------



## Kold

Yeah, I just meant that I need to find a way to have the Yamaha gui displayed on the monitor so I can access those settings with the remote not with my computer mouse if that's what you meant.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Yeah, I just meant that I need to find a way to have the Yamaha gui displayed on the monitor so I can access those settings with the remote not with my computer mouse if that's what you meant.


My RX-V567 has an on-screen "GUI" , but it's not very pretty. It somewhat reminds me of DOS.


----------



## SpykeZ

OH! If you run your monitor through the receiver with HDMI instead of using DVI from your video card then ya...I would think it would show up on your screen.


----------



## Kold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> OH! If you run your monitor through the receiver with HDMI instead of using DVI from your video card then ya...I would think it would show up on your screen.


My monitor only has a single DVI port on it. I've just ordered a DVI-D to HDMI cable and it'll be here tomorrow. Hopefully it works!


----------



## SpykeZ

you mean HDMI to DVI right? HDMI out of your receiver into hdmi port on converter, then dvi into monitor.


----------



## Kold

Could you link me to something like that? This is what I bought:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004S4R5CK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

EDIT: One of the questions asked about the cable I purchased addresses my issue perfectly.

"I purchased a Pioneer receiver VSX-822-K just for playing music from my PC, internet or blue tooth. No plans to use it with a TV. However it needs a TV hooked up by HDMI in order to see the display for initial setup or every day use. I was hoping to just get a small, inexpensive monitor for this purpose but HDMI monitors are all at least 21 inches and a few more $ then I want o spend. Can I use this cable to play an HDMI video signal from the receiver to a monitor with DVI input? Thanks."

Here are the responses:

"Yes, this connection would work fine, as long as you don't need it to carry an audio signal (as DVI doesn't support audio). "

"Dear Robert,

Thank you for your question regarding our HDMI to DVI Adapter. The adapter will work as long as your monitor port is a single link port.

Please contact us at [email protected] if you have any additional question.

Thanks,
BlueRigger LLC
[email protected] "


----------



## SpykeZ

oh you're good to go. In your post you said DVI-D to HDMI, you ordered an HDMI to DVI-D.


----------



## DarkSimulant

Hey everyone, I'm thinking of getting a receiver to try this. The reason is I'm currently using a usb DAC and have my speakers hooked up to that but there is a slight static, which actually becomes really loud when playing games. Would using the HDMI on my videocard to the receiver eliminate the static? Is the audio pristine when outputted through HDMI to the receiver?


----------



## diggiddi

Its as Clear as crystal, go for it but remember, sound quality will depend on the quality of the receiver


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSimulant*
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm thinking of getting a receiver to try this. The reason is I'm currently using a usb DAC and have my speakers hooked up to that but there is a slight static, which actually becomes really loud when playing games. Would using the HDMI on my videocard to the receiver eliminate the static? Is the audio pristine when outputted through HDMI to the receiver?


What USB DAC are you using? Shouldn't be making any noise at all if you used something quality like.

I stopped using the HDMI option on a receiver for the main fact video game developers are still living in 1999 and can't get the fact that we have other audio setups and don't fix bugs related to using a receiver. Your HDMI receiver will be read as a monitor once you get it all going (usually) and the game will show up on your receiver (you won't see anything) and there's no way around it. It happened to me on like 5 games and finally said hell with it and went optical (still awesome). Now I don't even use a receiver, I got a USB DAC/Amp.

But again, if you bought something junkie like a Lepai that's your problem right there.


----------



## diggiddi

You do know you can choose which monitor your game starts up on right? it should be in the game settings.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> You do know you can choose which monitor your game starts up on right? it should be in the game settings.


Ya I'm aware of that, but honestly..think about all the games that's been released, I would say less than a handful actually give you the option which screen to start up on.


----------



## DarkSimulant

I am using an O2 amp + DAC combo. I tried moving USB ports and found one with less static, but it is still there. Weird thing is there is not a hint of static at all when I have my headphones plugged into it, only when I have my speakers (Rokit 6's) hooked up. Most receivers have an optical input don't they? I may try that instead of HDMI. Would I have to install Realtek drivers to use the optical out on my mb? (would rather not install those...)


----------



## SpykeZ

http://www.amazon.com/Schiit-SCH-16-Wyrd-USB-Decrapifier/sim/B00LFVMC9U/2

use something like this to clean up the USB signal If you're having issues. There's other brands too but Schiit's are pretty darn good and has good customer service.

Most receivers DO have an optical in. Your motherboard's optical is tied to your motherboard's audio chip so yes, you'll want to have your drivers installed for them.


----------



## tuunade98

I'm about to get a 144hz gaming monitor and am also using a receiver. How would i get this working, my goal is to achieve 144hz, while also having audio produced via hdmi with the receiver. Would say, dvi-dl cable from graphics card to monitor and a hdmi cable from graphics card to receiver do the trick? Would i have to do anything else to get it working properly, like fiddle with any windows settings?


----------



## diggiddi

You can HDMI out to receiver from pc and then connect Hdmi from receiver to monitor


----------



## SpykeZ

I answered him in PM, what he wants won't work since HDMI doesn't support 144hz


----------



## whitelion420

Any chance you can help me? I have dual monitors hooked up. They are ran thru my raedon ati hd6700 card. My main monitor is on a dvi port, and my tv is on the hdmi port ran thru a denon avr 500bt receiver (for sound reasons). My problem is every time I turn off my tv, my main desktop goes away (can only see wallpaper), and makes the off tv main desktop


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Ha. I have a (yes, still) 4850 running my HTPC, and I had to use the in-box DVI-HDMI adapter to get the audio to work. That feeds a yamaha RX-V473 + Harman/Kardon 5.1 setup, and I think it's great bang for buck.

I thought that I would rather use the optical in, but then found out it's such a cheapout system (TOSLINK optical audio) that you can't run PCM 5.1 over it, only compressed audio. boo. they should've just used industry standard 62.5µm multimode fiber. Anyways I have no audio/noise or IQ problems.


Spoiler: my system


----------



## hertz9753

That is a nice cabinet. Who made it?


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That is a nice cabinet. Who made it?


It was a custom job by a local woodworker/carpenter. I am quite pleased with the quality of the work. And yes, the TV is on a lift, so there's a false wall behind the media shelves. I have an early PS2 (removed since I think it's dying), HTPC, UPS, 5 port gigE switch, receiver, TV tuners, apple TV, coax, and lots of cabling back in there. Fun to wire up it was not (everything has to clear the lift reliably/without kinking including the optical cable from the TV that feeds the receiver for straight TV watching, not that anyone actually does that).

The one thing I forgot to ask for was places to put the speaker wires, so I had to do that myself after the fact. Not a big deal, but it would've been easier had I thought of it beforehand. I set it up with banana plug/screw combo terminals, so the amp is pigtailed to a faceplace with everything, and all the speakers have faceplates as well. keeps things classier than holes with wires coming out.

also underneath (you may notice the downdrafting 120mm thermal fan if you look closely) it ties into the cold air return, so there is no heat buildup with the doors closed. the thermal sensor is attached to the HTPC's PSU exhaust, so as soon as there's warm air coming out of it the fan kicks on. All I have to do for maintenance is blow the dust out once every 6 months or so. that computer has a LOT of runtime/uptime, since it's on when it records ATSC feeds, and it's on when it's being used.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitelion420*
> 
> Any chance you can help me? I have dual monitors hooked up. They are ran thru my raedon ati hd6700 card. My main monitor is on a dvi port, and my tv is on the hdmi port ran thru a denon avr 500bt receiver (for sound reasons). My problem is every time I turn off my tv, my main desktop goes away (can only see wallpaper), and makes the off tv main desktop


This is how I used to run my system when I had my receiver, maybe this will help you
Hdmi out to receiver from Gpu
Hdmi out from receiver to main monitor( needs receiver to be on at all times IIRC)
dvi out from GPU to 2nd monitor
I think the key is to set your receiver as primary audio player in both CCC and windows (using the rt clk on speaker icon)


----------



## whitelion420

Finally figured it out!!! It was because of pin 19 on hdmi. I put a piece of tape over so windows doesn't check for it during boot, now all is good after a lot of cable plugging, lol. It was just weird cause it didnt matter when it was plugged directly into TV. It only happened when I ran thru my receiver.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Chargeit

I currently have mine setup...

Main monitor DVI for the 144Hz refresh rate

left monitor DVI

Right monitor HDMI from receiver, HDMI from GPU to receiver

This allows me to use the onscreen display and stuff on my right monitor while still having the benefit of 144Hz when I use it on my main.

I also have mine setup optical out on the mobo to the receiver for when I want to use DTS.

I have this setup on a single GPU so now you can use both DVI connections and a HDMI on a gpu. I do have to leave my receiver on while using the system otherwise the screen hooked up to HDMI will black out and all of my icons get messed up. It took some getting used to but now I just turn on my receiver then my computer, and turn off my computer then receiver.


----------



## JKuhn

I decided to try HDMI again, but once again I have issues with the sound (same as before). It seems the sound cuts out for a fraction of a second, resulting in a popping sound. Is there a known way to get past this issue?

EDIT: That was with one monitor connected to the receiver. I now have it seperately (thus using all 4 outputs on my GPU), and so far it works. Now I'm just stuck with an imaginary monitor. I'll report back it later.


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I decided to try HDMI again, but once again I have issues with the sound (same as before). It seems the sound cuts out for a fraction of a second, resulting in a popping sound. Is there a known way to get past this issue?
> 
> EDIT: That was with one monitor connected to the receiver. I now have it seperately (thus using all 4 outputs on my GPU), and so far it works. Now I'm just stuck with an imaginary monitor. I'll report back it later.


i got sound cut out to...but just on windows control panel sound test...but no problem at games, movie,music etc....

maybe the receiver's processor thing or something ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kold*
> 
> Could you link me to something like that? This is what I bought:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004S4R5CK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> EDIT: One of the questions asked about the cable I purchased addresses my issue perfectly.
> 
> "I purchased a Pioneer receiver VSX-822-K just for playing music from my PC, internet or blue tooth. No plans to use it with a TV. However it needs a TV hooked up by HDMI in order to see the display for initial setup or every day use. I was hoping to just get a small, inexpensive monitor for this purpose but HDMI monitors are all at least 21 inches and a few more $ then I want o spend. Can I use this cable to play an HDMI video signal from the receiver to a monitor with DVI input? Thanks."
> 
> Here are the responses:
> 
> "Yes, this connection would work fine, as long as you don't need it to carry an audio signal (as DVI doesn't support audio). "
> 
> "Dear Robert,
> 
> Thank you for your question regarding our HDMI to DVI Adapter. The adapter will work as long as your monitor port is a single link port.
> 
> Please contact us at [email protected] if you have any additional question.
> 
> Thanks,
> BlueRigger LLC
> [email protected] "


it's my avr too ^^ , it's odd the AVR OSD /menu don't appear on my monitor, but if on tv it shows....
but since i just use it for my pc(no tv in my room) i just get used to manual+avr display to set it


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> *i got sound cut out to...but just on windows control panel sound test...but no problem at games, movie,music etc....
> 
> maybe the receiver's processor thing or something ?*
> it's my avr too ^^ , it's odd the AVR OSD /menu don't appear on my monitor, but if on tv it shows....
> but since i just use it for my pc(no tv in my room) i just get used to manual+avr display to set it


It must be software, because it happens when I switch my rig off, and then the problem normally stops when I reboot.

Switching the receiver off doesn't do anything.


----------



## saltedham

was wondering if you guys could help me. main monitor pg279q with displayport. when running video + audio to my 2nd monitor from my pc with hdmi to denon avr-1611, then from there to my monitor red shapes and text are blurry/jaggy. ive tested both hdmi cables directly from my video card, gtx 980 to monitor directly and the screen was clear. i tried unplugging the other devices on hdmi from receiver but didnt help. tried the various options in nvidia control panel with rgb and the yc 422 444 but none of them changed anything. also messed with adjust clear type text but nothing.

monitor is asus ve258q. for right now i using a display port cable from graphics card to the monitor for clear picture and the receiver is 3rd monitor for audio. plan on using hdmi switcher on the ve258q and have my ps4/cable box and 1 other each having a slot, avoiding the receiver video problem. then i have to use digital audio switcher for the 1 slot on receiver for audio for each device. thats a lot of cables when i already got a lot laying around. would be SUPER convenient to be able to use only hdmi cables and have to switch just the receiver

the denon 1611 is a bit on the old side. i remember i used to have a dlp tv as my 2nd monitor, and when i had that on hdmi port labled dvi/pc it looked fine.


----------



## JKuhn

Nice necro.









Anyway, did you check the settings on your receiver? There might be some setting that causes trouble. If you can't get it to work right, you could connect both monitors directly and have the receiver on another port (as I did). The downside is that you'll have a third imaginary monitor.


----------



## Pezonator

Saltedham

I can't help you directly, but I can say that I also use the ASUS PG279q, along with a Yamaha 373 Amp and a 2nd Dell monitor and it all works fine for me. It could be too much for the Denon to handle, like you said, it is old. Unfortunately, I got nothing else but good luck!


----------



## LiquidGold

I was hoping someone could help me out here.

Current setup is
GPU - saphire radeon HD7850 - HDMI out to receiver, + DVI out to monitor 1 (main display)
AV receiver - Marantz nr1602 - HDMI out to monitor 2 (TV)

I've finally managed to get computer sound and video working through the receiver but my main issue is that each time I turn off my TV, the video settings reset and when I turn it back on I have to extend the display again. This also leads to sound not working when TV is off. I see a few people have reverted back to using optical for sound which is an option but I think either my cable or in/outputs are faulty because I get a bad sound drop out when using it.

Another option I read earlier in this thread is to also connect a DVI from the GPU straight to the TV which I didn't think I could do given I only have one DVI out but I've just noticed I have two smaller outputs which I believe I could use a DisplayPort to DVI Active Adapter with. Would this solve the video dropout issue?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tyee

Just got a Yamaha Receiver. Here's my connection -

Win7 64bit PC HDMI > Yamaha a860 > Benq W1070 projector.

When connected this way the PC does not see the Yamaha regarding Sound Properties (Benq projector shows). Video is passed fine. When I remove the hdmi cable to the projector the PC sees the Yamaha then all audio codecs are available for decoding. So do I need an EDID box to fool the PC or can I somehow set up windows to make this work?

This seems like the correct way because the PC is seeing the end device (projector), but of course it can't handle all the audio codecs so you would think the PC would default back to the receiver but no, it's not. I even disabled the Benq in the sound properties but the PC still will not see the yamaha until I pull the hdmi cable out going to the projector.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

In your yamaha receiver settings, there should be a place in the HDMI audio menu where it will have sound set to "TV" or similar. You need to change it to "AMP" or similar.


----------



## tyee

I added the Benq properties window to my post just now. Now really, that little projector can handle dtshd-ma and all the others. Is the PC seeing incorrect info??

Yes, that HDMI AMP setting is already set as AMP only, not through.

The Benq shows up in Windows as generic PnP monitor. Is that correct or do I need specific drivers?


----------



## hertz9753

How did I get message from this thread I thought I unsubscribed.

@tyee we really need you post your rig specs.


----------



## SpykeZ

Generic should be just fine

Can't believe this thread is still going lol


----------



## tyee

I'm using Win7 64 bit with internal Intel HD4000 graphics. I believe I had to do this with my previous pre/pro now that I think about it. I actually use both outputs of my GPU, one goes to one input on the projector, the other goes to the receiver. As long as the receiver has no hdmi output connected the PC sees it and sends all HD codecs to it and it works great. With this new receiver I thought I would not have to do this but I guess not, other than getting one of those EDID boxes that fool the source into thinking that a device other than what's really connected is available.

What I want to know is why in that Benq properties window I posted, is it showing that the projector can decode all the HD codecs? That can't be correct can it?


----------

